# New Tv



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so after 2 years of towing with it, I am confident that the Flex could take our trailer anywhere we would want to tow it. It did great hauling it over the Smokies and then over the Rockies. However, an opprotunity presented itself to lease something on some favorable terms, and well, I couldn't say no, so I'm introducing the new beast:

















It's a 5.0L F150 Platinum. Not an Ecoboost, but plenty of power to tote around the Rockwood!









I'll post towing reviews once I hook it up in another month.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Sweeeeeet!!!!That black is tough lookin.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Great looking truck! You'll love it! Too bad you didn't get the max tow package. I love my huge towing mirrors. They probably cost me 2 miles per gallon (LOL), but I can see everything in them.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Who are you trying to kid? We know better. Come next Spring....we'll be seeing a new trailer message as well.

...btw, you need a new sig pic now.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Must....resist....the ..... urge....to....upgrade......









Ok, no seriously, after 2 years with the Rockwood, I'm still not even tempted to upgrade. I really like the trailer size. When towing it is manuverable, but still a big drag on the wind so I wish it was smaller. When parked it can be a little tight if it is really rainy. Therefore it must be about the perfect size.









Also, this truck is a company lease so I'll only have it for 1 year. Therefore, I don't want to lock myself back into having to have a truck.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I wish you had got the EcoBoost so we would know the real towing story


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

danny285 said:


> I wish you had got the EcoBoost so we would know the real towing story


I would have liked it too. They're in too much demand right now though (that says something, doesn't it?). A couple members have them and have posted reviews. I'm biased anyway, so it's best to hear it from others.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice looking truck! Im still sold on the Dodge. The first of the year Im buying one.. Cant decide if I want a Mega Cab, Power Wagon or 1/2 ton Sport.

My boss has the new f150 limited with the 6.2. That is a fast truck.

The 5.0 should pull your little trailer pretty easy.

Carey


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I still think the new ford's are the best looking of the new trucks.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Duanesz said:


> I still think the new ford's are the best looking of the new trucks.


I agree the Fords are the best looking, and Nathan that truck is a really nice looking rig.


----------

